# April Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Our March winner was Rob's GR's and he has chosen a great theme for this month. 

April's theme is: " Begging Face" We all see that face from time to time when we are eating something they want to have as well, join the fun and share it here. 

As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!
Entries will be accepted until Thursday, April 20th, one entry per membership.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats to Rob's GR's on the win and thanks for a fun theme that's sure to make us smile!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Rob!, and am looking forward to seeing all those Begging Faces!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

This is going to be fun!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Here's Maxi begging me for attention while I'm working from home.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

What a great theme! And too serendipitous! Just yesterday I was "admiring" a dog picture a friend took, with a very drooly dog looking longingly at a treat. I realized I never, ever captured a photo of Fenris doing his best "Niagara Falls" impression! That dog was a fountain.  Anyway, Bagheera doesn't. Ever. No drool. But that doesn't mean he isn't a beggar, far from it - he's just the sweetest, calmest, most patient beggar I've ever seen. And drop-dead handsome too!

Here he is in top form. Notice he's JUST eaten his own food, hence the evidence left behind!


----------



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

Haha, I have a little piglet who begs to help me eat my dinner after he is finished with his own. This is one with rice still on his nose.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh I can beg with the best of them!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Barnaby's Beach Begging Face!


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

I can hear Penny and Twinkie's thoughts.... "drop it, drop it, drop it". (They love my home-made dog cookies!) Agnes


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

A whole PACK of beggars! From left: Tally, Piper, Abby and Sofie waiting for a cookie.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

My Bridge boy Nash, begging for a piece of cake...no one at the cake, just him....lol....pretty long drool...:grin2:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Nash666 said:


> My Bridge boy Nash, begging for a piece of cake...no one at the cake, just him....lol....pretty long drool...:grin2:
> 
> View attachment 722426


I just love this!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Congratulations Rob! What a wonderful theme and I love all of the photos. They are all so cute! Thanks


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Double whammy...:yummy:


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Ice cream please!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Look at all those little beggars, too cute. Do you have a photo of a Begger's Face to share.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love ❤ the theme! Congratulations Rob.

Here's my official entry....

Duke, "Am I bothering you????"











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Penny will drool so much that her entire chest is wet...here's a "mild" drool.


----------



## Redmeadow (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi im new to this forum. Im just trying work it out. This is my goldie pup meadow begging for a sausage roll :yummy:


----------



## Anne Y. (Jan 6, 2017)

Nevermind. I can no longer post photos here for some reason. Please delete this post, mods. :|
Here is the photo of Anne Y.'s puppy with a 'Begging Face'.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great pics, it's going to be hard to choose.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's our beggar, notice the dainty little drips of drool.


----------



## Audog (Mar 17, 2017)

Can I have a treat for getting my duck?


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Loving the theme and all the pictures. However, going through Luna's library of pictures I just realize something. I must be a total pushover because I can't find one picture where Luna's even close to begging ? . That's it party's over. She's going to have to learn to beg like any self-respecting golden and hopefully I'll get a good picture out of it ?


----------



## LeoTheGolden (May 10, 2016)

Here's Leo with his typical "I haven't eaten for a full hour, please feed me" look !


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

These are hysterical! Love this theme!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Really enjoying all the photos, hope to see lots more!


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm glad to see that Sadie isn't the only one that becomes a drooly mess! I thought that there was something wrong with her, lol. I have to confess - my willpower is no match for these eyes!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All those faces...and the eyes...who can resist? Share a pic of a *begging face*, we love seeing all of them.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is a great theme with great pics so far. Hope to see many more!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Bumping up


Ivyacres said:


> This is a great theme with great pics so far. Hope to see many more!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

"MOM! Hurry up! Are they ready now?!?!?"


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Let's keep all the wonderful photos coming folks!!.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

Wow, just, wow. All those golden faces and beautiful eyes... I smiled at every one! So much *Fenris* comes rushing back to me when I see those pictures. Missing him.


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

harley watching dad make sunday breakfast


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Pleeeaaasssseeee can I get on the sofa


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All these begging faces make me smile. Hope you have one to share.


----------



## kelseypr95 (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm shocked i don't have more begging pics! First is Truman giving me a dirty look for torturing him by eating breakfast in bed and second is Truman with drool pooling on his tongue while waiting for his milkbone in the Panera drive through, his favorite place! Funny how exciting one little milkbone in the drive through can be!


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

I have to change my entry!!! This was too good today not to submit it. Sadie somehow managed to sit herself in a people chair and beg for some breakfast.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

smp said:


> I have to change my entry!!! This was too good today not to submit it. Sadie somehow managed to sit herself in a people chair and beg for some breakfast.


I'm sorry... I have to ask, did it work? I would not have been able to resist that face. Bacon and eggs coming right up, Sadie!


----------



## Adijay (Feb 22, 2017)

I m always hungry for bread .?.....Simba begging for bread


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

G-bear said:


> I'm sorry... I have to ask, did it work? I would not have been able to resist that face. Bacon and eggs coming right up, Sadie!


Of course it did, but I did make her get off the chair first!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Baby Cosmo with his "treat face" on......


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

tikiandme said:


> Baby Cosmo with his "treat face" on......
> View attachment 723809




Nobody could ever say no to that face ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

tikiandme said:


> Baby Cosmo with his "treat face" on......
> View attachment 723809


I agree with Jenn...nobody could say no to that face. That is simply cuteness overload.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I see there are so many great "begging faces" here, and we still have time to get more members pictures in for the monthly contest. Thanks so far to all that have submitted they are great !!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

tikiandme said:


> Baby Cosmo with his "treat face" on......
> View attachment 723809


Absolutely gorgeous x


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

smp said:


> I have to change my entry!!! This was too good today not to submit it. Sadie somehow managed to sit herself in a people chair and beg for some breakfast.


Tis pic is great, it will be your entry pic!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

so many beggers! Share yours please!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Keep your cameras handy to catch that perfect begging face!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Bumping up.


----------



## BaileyzMom (Nov 26, 2015)

This is Bailey with her begging face right before she starts actually whining LOL. All this fuss over a piece of dry cereal!!!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Bayleigh was a gifted begger! Dory isn't too shabby herself, but Bay could encourage even the toughest critics to give just a tiny piece!


----------



## jinni1980 (Jul 22, 2016)

Cheese is the best way to find Instant best friends.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great Begging Faces and there's still time to add yours.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

" Begging Face" entries will be accepted until Thursday, April 20th.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Loving the Begging Faces, hope to see more of them.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Bumping up.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Let's see more of your Begging Goldens!!


----------



## AllThatGlitters Is Golden (Apr 14, 2017)

These photos are all so cute!

Dakota was NOT pleased that I wouldn't give him my hamburger.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

What a sweet puppy face! Love all of these entries!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

hopefully this weekend will present lots of opportunities for cute begging face pics!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> hopefully this weekend will present lots of opportunities for cute begging face pics!


bumping up


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

Finley was so excited about eggs, I got him licking his lips in anticipation.

I don't know why I can't get the photo to show. It just says attached thumbnail. I'm not able to see other poster's photos either (starting yesterday).


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Pat me, pleeease!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Looking for more Begging Faces!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's a few days left to enter a Begging Face pic to the contest!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> There's a few days left to enter a Begging Face pic to the contest!


Bumping up!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

just one more day to add your pic.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The voting poll will go up later this afternoon. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Know I am late, but here is one of Max begging for my dinner the other night.


----------

